# Tv Sanyo LCE32XH15 No enciende



## Adrian994 (Sep 4, 2017)

Buenas compañeros, tengo para reparar una Tv Led Sanyo Modelo  LCE32XH15 que no enciende, quisiera saber si alguien tiene el diagrama de ésta Tv ya que no la consigo, desde ya muchas gracias! 
La fuente de la TV  es el modelo E249823. Tengo sólo voltaje en el primario de la fuente, y  la salida nada.
Adjunto fotos de la fuente


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 6, 2017)

por el modelo alomejor te cuesta un poco, pero por el chasis seguro que te es mas fácil...creo que el tuyo es un chasis 6M83B


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 6, 2017)

No estoy seguro, pero creo que en el archivo adjunto está tu fuente. Confírmalo en cualquier caso. Está en la página 38 del pdf.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 6, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que en el archivo adjunto está tu fuente. Confírmalo en cualquier caso. Está en la página 38 del pdf.



Gracias por responder, pero no es la misma fuente, según leí éste equipo tiene la misma fuente que los siguiente modelos;
 NOBLEX 32LD874HT
JVC LT32DA360 - LT40DA560
PHILCO PLD3225HT
PIONEER PLE32HRN3
ILO LDH32ILO4
TONOMAC TO-3216-HD
Pero de todas maneras no encuentro lo que es el diagrama de la fuente.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 6, 2017)

En ese caso podrías dar más indicaciones de las mediciones que has hecho. Con voltaje en el primario asumo que te refieres a que tienes voltaje en el PFC, pero ¿mediste si tienes voltaje en el pin de VCC del único integrado SMD que tienes en el primario? Si es así, ¿qué voltaje tienes allí?, ¿cuál es el número de ese integrado? (indica la nomenclatura).

Si no tienes diodos schottky del secundario en corto y no tienes voltajes en el secundario, entonces no hay mucho más que mirar salvo el oscilador del primario y la circuitería adyacente.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 6, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> En ese caso podrías dar más indicaciones de las mediciones que has hecho. Con voltaje en el primario asumo que te refieres a que tienes voltaje en el PFC, pero ¿mediste si tienes voltaje en el pin de VCC del único integrado SMD que tienes en el primario? Si es así, ¿qué voltaje tienes allí?, ¿cuál es el número de ese integrado? (indica la nomenclatura).
> 
> Si no tienes diodos schottky del secundario en corto y no tienes voltajes en el secundario, entonces no hay mucho más que mirar salvo el oscilador del primario y la circuitería adyacente.



Debo de admitir que soy nuevo en ésto, cuando medí tenías presente los voltajes de 300V en el primario, en el terminal Vcc no tenía voltaje alguno. El integrado es un Tea1733t/N1.
Gracias por responder!


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 6, 2017)

¿Al menos tienes el voltaje stand-by en el secundario? Ese es el voltaje básico que deberías tener para saber cómo encarar la reparación de la fuente. Estoy asumiendo que conoces la diferencia entre medir voltajes en el área hot y cold.

En el conector de salida de la fuente, corrobora si tienes ese voltaje (marqué el conector y la leyenda), porque si no está entonces tendrás que revisar ese oscilador TEA1733.

Sácale mejores fotos a la fuente (también en las leyendas donde se indican las salidas de la fuente para conocer mejor el pinout).


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 6, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Al menos tienes el voltaje stand-by en el secundario? Ese es el voltaje básico que deberías tener para saber cómo encarar la reparación de la fuente. Estoy asumiendo que conoces la diferencia entre medir voltajes en el área hot y cold.
> 
> En el conector de salida de la fuente, corrobora si tienes ese voltaje (marqué el conector y la leyenda), porque si no está entonces tendrás que revisar ese oscilador TEA1733.
> 
> Sácale mejores fotos a la fuente (también en las leyendas donde se indican las salidas de la fuente para conocer mejor el pinout).



No puedo identificar en que Pin se encuentra el voltaje de Stand By, ya que en los conectores no encuentro el voltaje de 5v o de 3.3V. Solamente encontré los 300V en la parte Hot de la fuente, Adjunto la foto de los conectores.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 7, 2017)

Está es un tipo de fuente distinta a las normales de los lcd, tiene una solsa tensión de salida que son los 12v y el resto de las tensiones salen de la placa main, obviamente descartando la tensión de los led, no.

Este chip es el encargado de hacer funcionar todo, o casi todo, vas a tener que medir todo muy bien del lado hot, y controlar del lado frio que tengas cortos, porque sino la fuente se apaga por protección.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 7, 2017)

El colega sergiot ya lo dijo todo respecto a la arquitectura de la fuente.

Basándome en CN2, no le veo un pin de PWR-ON, por lo que asumo que este tipo de fuente es de "activación automática" (con sólo conectarla a AC ya deberías tener el voltaje de 12v en la salida).

Lo cierto es que en base a tus mediciones, el TEA1733 no está oscilando al no tener alimentación en el pin de VCC, así que tendrás que buscar el motivo del por qué está ocurriendo eso. A revisar cortos en el MOSFET, fusibles abiertos o diodos con fugas. 

El diagrama es el que adjunto, no lo pude encontrar en pdf.







Suerte.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 7, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> El colega sergiot ya lo dijo todo respecto a la arquitectura de la fuente.
> 
> Basándome en CN2, no le veo un pin de PWR-ON, por lo que asumo que este tipo de fuente es de "activación automática" (con sólo conectarla a AC ya deberías tener el voltaje de 12v en la salida).
> 
> ...


Muchas Gracias compañero, me fue de gran ayuda el diagrama, encontré 3 diodos Zener en malas condiciones, mi consulta ahora es, ya que no los diodos zener smd no tienen código ( o al menos no se puede identificar en el componente ni en el diagrama) puedo colocar como reemplazo cualquier diodo zener smd que tenga el mismo voltaje que indica el diagrama?


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 8, 2017)

Claro. Cuando no tengo diodos zener SMD a mano los he reemplazado con diodos zener "normales" del mismo voltaje y de igual o superior potencia.

Según el diagrama, ¿cuáles son los diodos zener que identificaste con problemas? (mencionar sus posiciones en placa para que le sirva a quienes hagan seguimiento de esta falla).


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 8, 2017)

Encontré en corto a los diodos ZD1, ZD2 y ZD3, además en el secundario encontré al transistor MMBT4401 (Q4) defectuoso, pero a éste último no lo encuentro por ningún lado, ni sus reemplazo. Lamentablemente estoy considerando en cambiar directamente la fuente, si el cliente acepta el presupuesto.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 8, 2017)

El transistor Q4 lo puedes reemplazar por un MMBT2222A (1P en el marking SMD) o cualquiera similar. Es un simple transistor NPN en formato SMD que en esa aplicación se usa como interruptor electrónico. 

Ese transistor lo puedes sacar de cualquier placa que tengas en el deshuesadero o cementerio de placas, es muy común, y por lo demás, el transistor que te sugiero aparte de ser muy común supera las características del transistor original, manteniendo el mismo pinout. 

Suerte.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 8, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> El transistor Q4 lo puedes reemplazar por un MMBT2222A (1P en el marking SMD) o cualquiera similar. Es un simple transistor NPN en formato SMD que en esa aplicación se usa como interruptor electrónico.
> 
> Ese transistor lo puedes sacar de cualquier placa que tengas en el deshuesadero o cementerio de placas, es muy común, y por lo demás, el transistor que te sugiero aparte de ser muy común supera las características del transistor original, manteniendo el mismo pinout.
> 
> Suerte.



Gracias por tu ayuda, tengo una última consulta sobre el reemplazo del transistor, en caso de no encontrar el SMD, se puede ocupar de igual manera cualquier transistor 2222A (ya sea SMD o los comunes) ?


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 8, 2017)

Puedes ocupar la versión del 2N2222A en encapsulado TO-92 (el normal que dices tú) sin ningún problema. Sólo asegúrate de conectar bien los terminales en los pines que correspondan.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 9, 2017)

Amigos, quiero informarles que cambié con los componentes que encontré en mal estado, pero la fuente aún sigue sin oscilar, en el terminal VCC del  primario del transformador sólo tengo 24mV, cuál sería el voltaje ideal allí?. Medí el Transistor Mosfet y está OK.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 9, 2017)

¿Cuál es el terminal VCC del primario del transformador? Tienes que revisar el pin VCC de U6. El voltaje esperable en ese pin debería ser de entre 12v a 15v (obviamente estos voltajes se miden en referencia a la tierra del área hot).

Revisa bien los fusibles, diodos y resistencias que están cerca. Seguramente se te está pasando algo por alto. Además, hay que ver cuál es el estado de ese oscilador. 

Como punto de partida, sería útil medir la continuidad entre el pin VCC y GND en U6. Postea tus mediciones.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 10, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el terminal VCC del primario del transformador? Tienes que revisar el pin VCC de U6. El voltaje esperable en ese pin debería ser de entre 12v a 15v (obviamente estos voltajes se miden en referencia a la tierra del área hot).
> 
> Revisa bien los fusibles, diodos y resistencias que están cerca. Seguramente se te está pasando algo por alto. Además, hay que ver cuál es el estado de ese oscilador.
> 
> Como punto de partida, sería útil medir la continuidad entre el pin VCC y GND en U6. Postea tus mediciones.



El terminal Vcc  del transformador al que me refiero se encuentra en serie con el terminal Vcc del U6, y efectivamente tengo los 15V en el terminal 1( Vcc) del U6. Creo que me resta sólo revisar los componentes de ese recorrido, ya que tendría que existir (me supongo) el mismo voltaje en el terminal Vcc  del transformador (Pin 6)
Adjunto imagen del recorrido.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 10, 2017)

Si tienes voltaje en el pin VCC de U6, entonces debes revisar todos los componentes que están cerca de la Gate de Q1, ya que si no se está disparando ese MOSFET puede que se deba a:

- Algún componente defectuoso que está cerca de Q1.
- Algún problema con U6 (que U6 reciba alimentación de VCC no garantiza que esté oscilando). Tendrías que revisar con osciloscopio si en la salida efectivamente te está enviando los pulsos a Q1. Si tienes a mano algún reemplazo de U6 sería mejor cambiarlo, ya que comprobar la integridad de un IC sin la instrumentación necesaria es un proceso engorroso. 

Ten cuidado si mides el chopper, eso te puede dañar el instrumento de medida debido a las altas frecuencias que se manejan allí.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 11, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si tienes voltaje en el pin VCC de U6, entonces debes revisar todos los componentes que están cerca de la Gate de Q1, ya que si no se está disparando ese MOSFET puede que se deba a:
> 
> - Algún componente defectuoso que está cerca de Q1.
> - Algún problema con U6 (que U6 reciba alimentación de VCC no garantiza que esté oscilando). Tendrías que revisar con osciloscopio si en la salida efectivamente te está enviando los pulsos a Q1. Si tienes a mano algún reemplazo de U6 sería mejor cambiarlo, ya que comprobar la integridad de un IC sin la instrumentación necesaria es un proceso engorroso.
> ...



Buenas, tengo novedades amigos, estuve buscando el Integrado TEA 1733T y en mi ciudad sólo consigo el TEA 1733 y el TEA 1733AT, mi duda es si ámbos  son reemplazo del U6? Dese ya agradecido!


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 11, 2017)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo novedades amigos, estuve buscando el Integrado TEA 1733T y en mi ciudad sólo consigo el TEA 1733 y el TEA 1733AT, mi duda es si ámbos  son reemplazo del U6? Dese ya agradecido!



El TEA1733AT debería servirte. Tiene el mismo pinout y las variaciones que debe tener en referencia al original (TEA1733T) no creo que sean críticas. Yo iría por ese.

Suerte con la reparación, nos mantienes al tanto.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hola amigo, quiero informarles que reemplacé el U6 y ahora se encendió el Led de Stand BY, pero al presionar los botones que se encuentran detrás de la tv, la misma sigue sin encender. Y en el secundario aún no tengo los 12V y 24V (me llama la atención que aún así se encienda el Led de Stand By)


----------



## sergiot (Sep 13, 2017)

Algo estas midiendo mal, no podes tener el led rojo encendido si no tenes los 12V de la fuente, a menos que tengas muy baja tensión en vez de 12v y solo alcanza para encender el led.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2017)

Hay dos posibilidades:

1) Que tal como dice sergiot estás midiendo mal los voltajes del secundario. *Esos voltajes se miden en referencia a la tierra fría.*

2) Que además de la fuente, tengas una falla en la mainboard.

Si mides voltaje en referencia a la tierra fría con la mainboard conectada y aún así no tienes voltajes del secundario, entonces mide los voltajes con la mainboard desvinculada de la fuente.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 13, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Hay dos posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Que tal como dice sergiot estás midiendo mal los voltajes del secundario. *Esos voltajes se miden en referencia a la tierra fría.*
> 
> ...



Gracias por la gran ayuda de todos ! Quiero informar wue efectivamente tenía una falla en mi instrumento de medición ( la punta estaba con el cable suelto). Efectivamente tengo los 12Vcc y 24Vcc en el secundario de la fuente, tengo encendido el Led de Stan By y presionando los unicos 3 botones que se encuentran detras de la Tv ésta sigue sin entender, contacté con el cliente para pedirle el control remoto, pero no contesta. Por ello consulto; hay alguna manera de dar o simular la orden de Power con la placa Main conectada?


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2017)

De a poco estás solucionando los problemas, bien ahí. 

Respecto a tu consulta, no recomendaría forzar un encendido con la mainboard conectada. Cuando se fuerza un encendido es a la fuente de poder, pero eso se hace cuando quieres descartar una falla en la fuente.

Para un problema de ese tipo, tendrías que ver si el cliente te facilita el control remoto y probar. De todas formas, revisa bien que los conectores de la mainboard que van al IR, botonera, parlantes, etc, están todos bien conectados en ambos extremos.

Si está todo bien, fíjate si al encender el televisor (pese a que no da ningún indicio de partir) toca con tu dedo los principales reguladores en la mainboard y ve si alguno está con excesos de temperatura.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 13, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> De a poco estás solucionando los problemas, bien ahí.
> 
> Respecto a tu consulta, no recomendaría forzar un encendido con la mainboard conectada. Cuando se fuerza un encendido es a la fuente de poder, pero eso se hace cuando quieres descartar una falla en la fuente.
> 
> ...



Conseguí el control remoto original de la Tv, y le dí orden de encendido a la Tv pero aún no pasa nada, y tampoco encontré ningún componente que se caliente al darle la orden de Power, lo que sí me llama la atención es que en la fuente de escucha un sonido como de zumbido que por momentos se atenua y por otros momentos se intensifica.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2017)

Ese zumbido es una frecuencia de oscilación baja en la fuente de poder. En ocasiones, esos zumbidos se deben a que algún componente en la etapa de oscilación o potencia dentro de la fuente de poder está trabajando mal.

Sin embargo, en una ocasión me pillé con un televisor LG de 42'' que emitía ese zumbido en la fuente, y contrario a mi suposición, la falla estaba en la mainboard.

Si ese zumbido la fuente no lo emite al tener la mainboard conectada, entonces tienes buenas posibilidades de que tu falla original dañó tanto la fuente de poder como la tarjeta mainboard, ya que al conectarle una carga a tu fuente (en este caso, la carga es la mainboard) te emite el zumbido.

Lo que podrías hacer es lo siguiente:

Trabajarás sólo con la fuente de poder. Ya que te aseguraste que tu fuente está arrojando los 12v y 24v, conéctale alguna carga (alguna ampolleta de vehículo de 12v x 21w) en la salida de 12v, y ve si te emite el zumbido que describes. Si emite el zumbido entonces la fuente al estar sometida a carga te está oscilando mal (quedaría algún componente por revisar). Si no lo emite, entonces tienes buenas posibilidades de que la falla esté en la mainboard.

Suerte.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 13, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ese zumbido es una frecuencia de oscilación baja en la fuente de poder. En ocasiones, esos zumbidos se deben a que algún componente en la etapa de oscilación o potencia dentro de la fuente de poder está trabajando mal.
> 
> Sin embargo, en una ocasión me pillé con un televisor LG de 42'' que emitía ese zumbido en la fuente, y contrario a mi suposición, la falla estaba en la mainboard.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder tan rápido, te informo que con la main board conectada escucho ése zumbido, nunca trabajé con la main board desconectada de la fuente con todas las pruebas realizadas.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, pero aún así te recomiendo hacer la prueba que describí (conectar ampolleta a la fuente y ver si te emite el zumbido).

A todo esto, los 12v y 24v la fuente te los entrega sin necesidad de tener la mainboard conectada, ¿verdad?


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 13, 2017)

Estuve realizando las pruebas, conecté una bombilla de 12Vx21W a la salida de 12Vcc (Con la Placa Main desconectada), en la salida de 12V tengo 11.9V , y en la salida de 24V tengo 29V. Y como un dato importante el zumbido desapareció totalmente.
Además probé las fuente sin ningún tipo de carga y obtuve los mismos resultados,  lo que no medí porque no tengo los datos de cuanto debe de medir, son el resto de los terminales (BL_EN y BL_ADJ)
 y los terminales LED1, LED2, LED3,LED4,LED5 y LED6.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2017)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Estuve realizando las pruebas, conecté una bombilla de 12Vx21W a la salida de 12Vcc (Con la Placa Main desconectada), en la salida de 12V tengo 11.9V , *y en la salida de 24V tengo 29V*. Y como un dato importante el zumbido desapareció totalmente.



¿Error de tipeo o de verdad tienes ese voltaje?



Adrian994 dijo:


> Además probé las fuente sin ningún tipo de carga y obtuve los mismos resultados,  lo que no medí porque no tengo los datos de cuanto debe de medir, son el resto de los terminales (BL_EN y BL_ADJ)
> y los terminales LED1, LED2, LED3,LED4,LED5 y LED6.



Mide todos esos voltajes y anótalos acá según los pines que correspondan. Acá podemos interpretar si están bien o no.

Al parecer la fuente ya la tienes operativa, pero ahora tendrías preliminarmente una falla en la mainboard. Puede ser algún regulador en mal estado o una EEPROM defectuosa.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 14, 2017)

Una manera de encenderlo es haciendo un puente en el boton de encendido o el botón de subir o bajar canales, si de esa manera no enciende hay un problema mayor.

Tendrías que medir cada uno de los reguladores que estan en la main, muchos son los 1117, los cuales tienen un subfijo que determina la tensión, pueden ser de 5.0, 3.3, 2.5, 1.8, 1.2


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 14, 2017)

Buenas compañeros, salí del laburo y me puse a realizar algunas mediciones a la TV nuevamente.
Primeramente les brindo los voltajes de las siguientes terminales y les informo que fueron tomados con la Main Board y las conecciones LED (con cargas):
LED+: 28.8V,  LED1-: 0,18V,    LED2-:0,31V     LED4-:0,3V         BL_EN:0V        BL_ADJ:4.8V

Resultados de las mediciones sin ninguna carga sobre la fuente:
LED+: 27.8V,  LED1-: 0,15V,    LED2-:0,18V     LED4-:0,16V         BL_EN:0V        BL_ADJ:0.15V

Y con respecto a tu pregunto "skynetronics", te confirmo que tengo 29V en la salida de 24V.

Además pude conseguir los archivo PDF de La Fuente y la Main Board,los adjunto en éste mensaje para a quien le sea útil


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 14, 2017)

Amigos, estuve realizando mediciones por toda la Placa main,  y me encontré que no tengo presente el voltaje denominado *12V_Panel*. Adjunto la imagen de la zona en cuestión para que tengan una idea, tengo presente todos los voltajes, menos el voltaje comentado que debería de estar presente en las terminales 5,6,7 y 8 del U11, cabe de destacar que esos 12V van a la terminal que se dirige a la placa T-Con.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 14, 2017)

Me da la impresión que la mainboard no te está enviando la orden de encendido a los led. Según entiendo, en el pin BL_EN deberías tener un voltaje en nivel alto (el valor exacto no lo sé), pero claramente no deberías tener 0v ahí.

En ocasiones, para poder descartar alguna falla en el backlight, se puede simular la orden de encendido a los led, enviando el pin BL_EN de la fuente al voltaje stand-by mediante una resistencia de 1K (en tu caso deberían ser los 12v, ya que no veo voltajes inferiores a ese).

En resumen, yo enviaría el pin BL_EN a 12v mediante una resistencia de 1K *con la mainboard desvinculada, pero los led conectados*. Hecho eso, los led deberían encender.

Al menos así lo he hecho yo con fuentes LG, aunque con fabricantes chinos de fuentes, uno se puede esperar otras formas de activarlas.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 15, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Me da la impresión que la mainboard no te está enviando la orden de encendido a los led. Según entiendo, en el pin BL_EN deberías tener un voltaje en nivel alto (el valor exacto no lo sé), pero claramente no deberías tener 0v ahí.
> 
> En ocasiones, para poder descartar alguna falla en el backlight, se puede simular la orden de encendido a los led, enviando el pin BL_EN de la fuente al voltaje stand-by mediante una resistencia de 1K (en tu caso deberían ser los 12v, ya que no veo voltajes inferiores a ese).
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder skynetronics !, realicé la prueba que me sugeriste y efectivamente se iluminaron los LED's al enviar los 12V a la terminal BL_EN. En ese caso como debería de seguir abordando la reparación?. Y con respecto a mi comentario anterior, estuve realizando pruebas con el U11 (ME9435A) , que según entiendo cumple la función de un Transitor Mosfet, intenté hacerlo "disparar" pero no tuve respuesta, sólo mide el diodo interior, lo reemplazaré para verificar si luego de ello obtengo el voltaje denominado *+12V_Panel*


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 15, 2017)

Si la fuente te está arrojando los voltajes, el oscilador de los led está trabajando bien y si además no tienes algún led fundido (como ya lo comprobaste al percatarte que se ilumina la pantalla), entonces debes dirigir tu atención a la mainboard.

Puedes tener algún regulador estropeado, o algún problema en la EEPROM, o quizás tengas el problema en U11 como lo supones tú. Te sugiero que además de U11 te fijes que en la mainboard Q9 y Q17 están bien, ya que esos transistores emiten la activación de U11.

Espero que puedas solucionar eso, porque si tienes la falla en micro, entonces debes empezar a considerar la opción de reemplazar la mainboard completa.

Suerte.


----------



## Adrian994 (Dic 7, 2017)

Buenas compañeros, dejé un tiempo de lado la reparación por cuestiones de tiempo. Y hace unos dias conseguí una main board idéntica y la Tv quedó funcionando normalmente. Pero me encontré con éstas manchas en la Tv. Creen ustedes que se pueda reparara ésto ?


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 8, 2017)

¿Esas manchas salieron apenas le cambiaste la mainboard o aparecieron a los días después? ¿Esas manchas salen con cualquier entrada de video (HDMI, antena, etc) o salen sólo con algunas entradas? ¿Las manchas están fijas en la imagen o cambian de porte o forma? Es necesario tener más información.

Las posibilidades a mi juicio son:

1) Puede ser que la mainboard que cambiaste tenga una versión distinta del firmware.
2) Puede que haya algún flex suelto o sucio.
3) Tengas una falla en la pantalla (lo que es prácticamente irreparable).

Lo que yo haría en tu caso es reconectar el cable LVDS, pero antes limpiarlo bien con alcohol isopropílico y también los conectores donde va insertado.

De ahí vemos cómo seguir.


----------



## salebp (Oct 26, 2019)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Gracias por responder skynetronics !, realicé la prueba que me sugeriste y efectivamente se iluminaron los LED's al enviar los 12V a la terminal BL_EN. En ese caso como debería de seguir abordando la reparación?. Y con respecto a mi comentario anterior, estuve realizando pruebas con el U11 (ME9435A) , que según entiendo cumple la función de un Transitor Mosfet, intenté hacerlo "disparar" pero no tuve respuesta, sólo mide el diodo interior, lo reemplazaré para verificar si luego de ello obtengo el voltaje denominado *+12V_Panel*




Hola, tengo la misma fuente en un tv pioneer y el bl_en con carga me da 40v, esta bien o esta mal alguien me puede ayudar? no logro desifrar cuanto voltaje tiene que tener el bl_en


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 29, 2019)

La pregunta es: ¿tienes el backlight funcionando bien como para que te den dudas si los 40v en BL_EN está bien o mal?


----------

